# Which place is best in Chennai to visit?



## jessicalima (Sep 27, 2019)

Chennai the capital city of Tamil Nadu is a perfect brew of culture history and metropolis lifestyle. Chennai is worth visiting once in a lifetime. Steeped in south Indian culture, its temples are must-visit on a *Chennai day tour*. One side of Chennai features towering Skyscrapers, whereas the other side of Chennai is soaking in its old-world charm. Some of the best places to visit in Chennai are Marina Beach, Government Museum, MGR Film City, Marundeeswarar Temple, Arignar Anna Zoological Park etc. To experience a holiday of a lifetime you must visit these sights on a *trip to Chennai*.


----------



## jobinvyas1995 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have visited Chennai and explore all the beautiful destinations. I live there for one week. I am telling you 10 places you should must visit in Chennai.

1. Marina Beach
2. Elliot’s Beach
3. Thousand Lights Mosque
4. Semmozhi Poonga
5. Dakshinachitra
6. Kapaleeswarar Temple
7. Guindy National Park
8. Marundeeswarar Temple
9. Valluvar Kottam
10. Sri Parthasarathy Temple


----------



## gratefulfrank (Nov 25, 2017)

I wish to visit Vellankani Shrine and Mylapore. Someday...when this pandemic case is over.


----------

